# Ford 5000



## Tim1234567 (Sep 1, 2018)

Does anyone know why that on my 1970 Ford 5000 I cannot use my front end loader and 3 point at the same time? There is a lever underneath the seat that I have to move forward to use the 3 point, and backwards for the loader. Is there a way to fix this so I can use both at the same time?


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members and although I have no experience with external hydraulic operations I'm sure one or more of the members will help.

Here's your invitation to put your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now. Please be sure to add your vote for October's Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll will start shortly and will be at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote, and again, welcome to The Tractor Forum!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Tim! Out of curiosity, have you tried putting the lever in the center position (if there is a center position) and seeing if both functions work?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Tim1234567 said:


> Does anyone know why that on my 1970 Ford 5000 I cannot use my front end loader and 3 point at the same time? There is a lever underneath the seat that I have to move forward to use the 3 point, and backwards for the loader. Is there a way to fix this so I can use both at the same time?


That valve underneath the seat is called an Auxiliary Service Control (ASC) valve. It does exactly as you describe. It diverts power fluid to either the loader or to the rear lift. Not both at the same time.

You can install a "power beyond" plate on your 5000 in place of the ASC valve, and have both the loader and lift work at the same time. Your loader valve has to be rated for "power beyond" pressure because the loader valve is placed in series with the lift and high pressure fluid passes through the loader valve and onward to the lift. Open center.


----------



## Tim1234567 (Sep 1, 2018)

Thank you so much for the information. 
Another question I have that I hope you can shed some light on is why my 3 point will not stay at the height I put it at. For example, while bush hoggin I can have it set 2 or 3 inches off the ground, and within minutes the bush hog will be dragging the ground. It’s very difficult and annoying to have to keep feathering the lever to raise the 3 point while bush hoggin or using any other implement. Do you know why or how to fix this?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Sounds like the 3 point lift cylinder needs new O rings.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I heartily agree with Hoodoo Valley regarding a leaking three point piston, that is the usual cause of three point down drift. However, it can also be attributable to wear of O rings in the three point control valves. All are inexpensive and easy repairs for the average guy. 

If you pop up to the tab labeled Manuals, and go to that page, you will find a manual labeled " Ford 2000/3000/4000/5000 Operators Service Manual." It is the UK version of the Ford Operators Manual, but applies to US tractors too. 

It will be of great assistance in using your tractor.

The other publication you will find invaluable is a Ford Shop Manual, here is a new paper version on Amazon, and I do recommend hard copy as you will make notes as you maintain your tractor: https://www.amazon.com/ITFO42-Ford-...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B01ATMLXSG

Another great reference is the on-line New Holland parts diagrams and manuals: https://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr52013ag20609

Should you encounter a part that is manufacture discontinued, just do a net search for the part, and you will find multitudes of aftermarket suppliers of parts for these excellent older tractors.

If you are interested in the power beyond block, and your loader valve will support power beyond, call Reliable Aftermarket Parts at 888 672-7876.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

You can spend a lot of money on your lift and it may not maintain cutting height when you're done. Pictured below is a cheap alternative that is readily available from a number of sources on the internet. It allows you to raise the lift as usual, but it will only go down to the height you set it at.


----------

